# Can anybody recommend any really good archery books



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

I need help badly on the verge of taking a long break from archery


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Most of what I read isn't archery specific. I'm reading a book right now (not the first time) called "Hitting and Fielding in the Clutch" by Alan Goldberg. Obviously, it is baseball centered....and I'm not a baseball player but the material is absolutely applicable. 

I don't know your struggle but I'm familiar with burnout and started the thread below. There is some really good insight added by others (better than mine)....maybe it helps. At least you know you aren't alone. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2419316


----------



## bmart23 (Mar 25, 2014)

Somebody I know told me to get bernies idiot proof archery .. Anybody read this book and did it help


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

"With Winning in Mind" by Lanny Basham, "10 minute toughness", Bernie's "Idiot Proof Archery",


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Archery: Steps to success 
By Haywood and Lewis


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Terry Wunderle - Think & Shoot Like a Champion

Idiot Proof Archery has some excellent information. Unfortunately, it's buried in a lot of BS. Bernie was a student of Len Cardinale, who is one of the greatest coaches ever. Where Bernie just passes on what Lenny taught him, the book is great. Where Bernie is trying to sell more stuff, those are good chapters to skip over. Ignore the personality type stuff.

James Park from Australia wrote several good books. I'm not sure where you can get them.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Core Archery by Larry Wise is a good read.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

Terry wunderle think shoot like a champion is good for the mental game. Most compounder's I come across need to read proactive archery by Tom dorigatti. I am finding a culture of archers that want to get to the next level but are to lazy to get the gear in order. Toms book is for this archer


----------

